# never thought id be posting on here yet ,*R*I*P* STRIPE



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

sadly today ive lost stripe who had a longish battle with calcium def ,shes been to the vets twice and was given special calcium to help her then she gained a blockage but passed after a couple of warm baths.after this boy could she run but i knew she wasnt out the woods as she still wasnt eating and i had to give her water through a syringe i cant belive it ,i keep thinking i should of done more i tryed her with micro crickets to try to get her to eat but nothing bless her little heart shes at rest now and even tho shes gone she has given me a little baby and boy it looks like her so think ill keep it as a reminder for a special little lizard who brought me so much joy and faught so hard o and vet bills lol R*I*P stripe your at rest now and in no more pain ,love ya


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

hi im so sorry to hear of your loss i know how hard it is to lose a pet r.i.p


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

thank you ive just read about your cat , its horrible when loose somat thats part of your life, i can see it now your cat running after my ickle girl lol i still keep thinking tho shes still alive and breathing but ive just got to accept that shes gone but she will allways be in my thoughts


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

poor you hope your ok, i know how you feel i have rang the vets today to make an appointment for my beardie to be put down tomorrow she had a massive tumor removed a few weeks ago she was doing great then went down hill she hasn't been able to move for the last 7 days been to the vets 3 times in the space of 2 weeks cost over £400 i've been feeding her by hand moving her around her viv to keep her temps right.
not looking forward to tomorrow but like you she has left me 4 of her babies they are only a week old, im going to keep one to remember her.
hope your feeling a bit better now.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks ralph im so sorry bout u having to put her tosleep but remember she will be in a better place with no pain thats how i look at it with stripes ,i guess they will play together in lizard heaven ,my thoughts are with you and ill be thinking of you tomorrow


----------

